# gasoline tips and info!



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

I have a link to share with you all that I found very interesting. It has some great tips on how to save gasoline and some interesting facts.
http://www.4netmarketing.com/gasfacts.htm


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks, Brandy

Very good info.


----------

